# Anybody have Evans Pickups?...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a buddy putting together his own Jeff Healey "tribute" Strat and he's looking for an Evans neck p/u...E1R or E1HR I think. I'll post in WTB as well but, in the meantime, does anybody happen to have one or perhaps know where to look? Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a set years ago. Thought they were pretty nice, nothing great about them though.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have some Evans. Great pickups, well made, and sounded great. I wish all companies would actually pay the extra 5 cents to include connectors.......


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I had an Evans bridge pickup in my Tokai Goldstar Sound guitar when I bought it back in 1985. The guy who I bought it from told me that the guy who sold it to him had it installed. I didn't like the sound of it at all. It was way too trebly and I replaced all the pickups with Lace Sensors. I know there are a lot of people who like Evans pickups and they probably are very good but this one, for me, just didn't have it. Here are a couple of photos I took of it awhile back. 



















I'm holding onto the pickup as I may install the pickup in another guitar sometime in the future.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

> I had a set years ago. Thought they were pretty nice, nothing great about them though.


Honestly, I've never used them or probably even heard them. AFAIK, the only interest my friend has is in getting one to make his tribute Strat as authentic as possible. 



> I'm holding onto the pickup as I may install the pickup in another guitar sometime in the future.


Not sure which model you have pictured but, if it's not an E1R or E1HR, I don't think my buddy would be interested anyway.

Anyone else?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a couple of NOS E1s 
A black E1 and a White E1H
The R may stand for red colour.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

If I was to own an SSS Strat, it would have lace sensors



/useless comment


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

PM sent xbolt.

If anyone else here will consider selling, please PM me and I'll pass the info along.

Steve


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> the only interest my friend has is in getting one to make his tribute Strat as authentic as possible.


not trying to sound like an ass here, but ask your friend if he prefers the "authenticity" to better tone.

i've never even heeeeard of Evans pickups lol


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Budda said:


> not trying to sound like an ass here, but ask your friend if he prefers the "authenticity" to better tone.
> 
> i've never even heeeeard of Evans pickups lol


So you never heard of them, so they must have bad tone? Intelligent post there........


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.synapticsystems.com/studios/evans/evans.htm


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> ask your friend if he prefers the "authenticity" to better tone.


Let's put it this way: I found him a pair thanks to this post, one black & one white, and his response was "Can you look for one in red?"! 

I understand the red ones sound particularly nice. :banana:

Seriously though, how many red ones do you think Rod Evans ever sold?! Regardless, I have to applaud my buddy's dedication to this project. I'll post a pic of the JV Strat he's using for the tribute. 
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have an Evans Pickup here... Don't know what it's worth???
I'm looking around for a a Tele bridge PU for more twang and quack such as a Twang King, Duncan 54......Trade??



















Cheers
Mike


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Jeff used Seymour Duncan SH-5 pickups in his strats for the last 6 years or so of his life and he really dug them.

He had the thing wired so he could tap a coil on any or all of the pickups.

Maybe your friend should consider that option.

The searing tone on Mess of Blues is with those pickups, thru BOSS pedals and into a cranked ProTube Twin.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's the starting point for the Healey Strat:


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

PM sent...

Mike


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Budda said:


> not trying to sound like an ass here, but ask your friend if he prefers the "authenticity" to better tone.
> 
> i've never even heeeeard of Evans pickups lol


hmm... and if you've never heard of it, it must be crap, right?




I've had Evans pickups in a few of my guitars - all of my Signatures were loaded with them... I still have a trio of single coils in my parts drawer, which I intend to install in something again someday... spectacular pups, imho...


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

+1 on the Evans, outstanding. FWIW, also have and love Kloppmann, Suhr, lollar, WCR, Novak, SD, Dimarzio, Fralin, EMG, Delano and TV Jones

Andy


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I think his idea is cool!
Hope he finds some red ones.


I stuffed some Evans in this restomod Signature Guitar Co. mutt.
They sound great.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Seriously though, how many red ones do you think Rod Evans ever sold?!


Wow...I stand "corrected". *2005fz1* came through with a red Evans for the project! 

This is what I appreciate _most_ about this forum, folks here supported a cool idea...even when generated by a non-member. Since posting, I've had 3 different people with 5 Evans p/u's between them (blk pair, blk & wht pair, single red) contact me. Thanks again guys! 

Cheers. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

If you want to be strictly accurate, you are gonna want to start with a different Squier. that one has the enlarged "70s-style" headstock of the "SQ" model MIJ squiers. jeff's famous black squier strat was a JV squier, which had the vintage headstock, with the smaller STRATOCASTER" lettering.

jeff DID have a SQ strat like that one for a brief time in the mid 80s but not for very long and he had not yet discovered evans pickups.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

RobQ said:


> If you want to be strictly accurate, you are gonna want to start with a different Squier. that one has the enlarged "70s-style" headstock of the "SQ" model MIJ squiers. jeff's famous black squier strat was a JV squier, which had the vintage headstock, with the smaller STRATOCASTER" lettering.
> 
> jeff DID have a SQ strat like that one for a brief time in the mid 80s but not for very long and he had not yet discovered evans pickups.


I think you should take another look...the Squier pictured is indeed an export JV with vintage-sized headstock. Perhaps the non-original blk guard, knobs, and p/u covers threw you off. :smile:


----------



## evansE2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a set that is about 20 or so years old, which were to go into one of Jeff's squiers...I recently bought these from an unmentionable source....they were sitting in a guitar case for over 15 or 20 years...I have a bunch of red singles and humbuckers, both red and black models, classic and rhythm ones...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Rainbow Music in Cornwall Ont. has them too


----------

